# Looking for new RP buddies



## JZLobo (Dec 2, 2018)

Yo. Seems like lately all of my old regular RP friends have been too busy so I figure it can't hurt to see if I can find some fresh blood.

Lately I’m really into a post-apocalyptic science fantasy setting where the world was changed when fantasy creatures crossed over from their realm into ours, but if you’ve got any better ideas I’m open to hearing them. I’m casual about post length, a few paragraphs are fun every now and then but short posts to keep things moving along are good too. For shipping stuff, I prefer a slow burn buildup most of the time, at least for a first-time RP. I lean towards the dominant side. Female characters to the front of the line. Polar bears, AWDs, and wolves are my personal favorites. I also have a soft spot for kobolds--the chihuahuas of the fantasy species.

Email or Discord preferred. If you’re interested, DM me! (And please say something more than just "I'm interested," give me something worth replying to. Tell me what kind of character you'd like to play and any plot suggestions of your own you have.) And look, I don't want to sound like a grammar nazi, but I prefer literate roleplayers. It kills the fun for me if I basically have to stop to decode what someone else is trying to express.


----------



## Hawkeye64 (Dec 2, 2018)

*hits you up*


----------



## JZLobo (Dec 2, 2018)

I have amended my original post.


----------



## Hawkeye64 (Dec 2, 2018)

JZLobo said:


> I have amended my original post.


Lol sorry bit of a jokester so I had to go for it, hmmm can you tell me more about the setting you wrote about?


----------



## JZLobo (Dec 2, 2018)

I'm just putting out a barebones idea so that anyone who wants to play with me is free to suggest ideas of their own and we can work something out to our mutual satisfaction.


----------



## Hawkeye64 (Dec 2, 2018)

JZLobo said:


> I'm just putting out a barebones idea so that anyone who wants to play with me is free to suggest ideas of their own and we can work something out to our mutual satisfaction.


Well when I think Post apocalyptic I think zombies, nuclear war, natural diasters, that kind of thing, I do have a good zombie setting rp idea in my files


----------



## JZLobo (Dec 2, 2018)

I'm imagining something more akin to Mad Max or Peter David's Hidden Earth Chronicles. I am so sick and tired of zombies.


----------



## Hawkeye64 (Dec 2, 2018)

JZLobo said:


> I'm imagining something more akin to Mad Max. I am so sick and tired of zombies.


I fliping love mad max, also can we discuss this over notes on Furaffinity, name there same as here


----------



## JZLobo (Dec 3, 2018)

Bumpity wumpity.


----------



## Hawkeye64 (Dec 3, 2018)

JZLobo said:


> Bumpity wumpity.


Huh


----------



## Cres Moon (Dec 7, 2018)

Still looking for people? I've been looking for a new roleplay partner myself especially now that the semester is over and my job has cut my hours.


----------



## JZLobo (Dec 7, 2018)

Hey, yeah. Shoot me a DM.


----------



## JZLobo (Dec 17, 2018)

@KelpieKat Spamvertizing is obnoxious. You have been reported.


----------



## Cres Moon (Dec 17, 2018)

@KelpieKat also pretty sure that counts as an nsfw picture


----------



## shadowangely (Feb 1, 2019)

are you interested in demon x anthro or just anthro x anthro ? and do you do m x m or m x f ?


----------



## JZLobo (Feb 2, 2019)

shadowangely said:


> are you interested in demon x anthro or just anthro x anthro ? and do you do m x m or m x f ?


No demons, m/f only.


----------



## Cres Moon (Feb 2, 2019)

shadowangely said:


> are you interested in demon x anthro or just anthro x anthro ? and do you do m x m or m x f ?


I do f x f or m x f. And whatever you want as long as I can play my characters


----------



## shadowangely (Feb 2, 2019)

Cres Moon said:


> I do f x f or m x f. And whatever you want as long as I can play my characters


i dont mind doing M x F with my demon boy, are you willing to RP on discord ?


----------



## Cres Moon (Feb 5, 2019)

shadowangely said:


> i dont mind doing M x F with my demon boy, are you willing to RP on discord ?


I prefer it my discord is Nexus#5958


----------

